# Direct TV will not activate sat t60



## BB540C2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi yall,I just purchased a used Sony Sat-t60(already have 2 in use now) that i'm going to put in my shop. I called DTV & they said the unit needs to have a RID# & said they cannot activate a unit that does not have an RID# I bought one off Ebay a couple of years ago and they sent me a new access card using the Tivo serv. id# 
DTV says the technology has changed in the last couple of years since i activated my last Sat-T60

Any help is apreciated
Thanks,
Carl


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Yep, that's true. They changed their policy this past Summer. Only RID equipment can be activated, unless the equipment was previously on your own account.


----------



## BB540C2 (Oct 27, 2010)

litzdog911 said:


> Yep, that's true. They changed their policy this past Summer. Only RID equipment can be activated, unless the equipment was previously on your own account.


Thanks for the info
A couple of question tho, the unit came with an access card & it booted up & shows the title of the channel your on but says call cust serv. at the bottom of the screen.The unit has a lifetime contract on it.
Also it wont make a test call,says phone line busy Have got all the dialing peramiters set correctly i think.Does the access card have to be in you name/what info is on the access card?
Whats it good for now just parts or when one of mine goes out can i just put the card in it?

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

DirecTV boxes do not have lifetime, accounts do. If the SAT-T60 is not already active, then at best it's good for parts.


----------



## BB540C2 (Oct 27, 2010)

stevel said:


> DirecTV boxes do not have lifetime, accounts do. If the SAT-T60 is not already active, then at best it's good for parts.


So if i can get the owner of this T60 i just bought to transfer the account into my name it just might work?
The one i bought off Ebay a couple years ago i think thats what i did,but it did'nt come with an access card. This one did.

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

BB540C2 said:


> So if i can get the owner of this T60 i just bought to transfer the account into my name it just might work?
> The one i bought off Ebay a couple years ago i think thats what i did,but it did'nt come with an access card. This one did.
> 
> Thanks,
> Carl


Lifetime is associated with the DirecTV account and has nothing to do with the receiver. The original owner cannot transfer this to you. Unfortunately there really isn't any way you can activate this T60 only the previous owner on their DirecTV account. The only thing you can really use it for is parts.


----------



## BB540C2 (Oct 27, 2010)

bigpuma said:


> Lifetime is associated with the DirecTV account and has nothing to do with the receiver. The original owner cannot transfer this to you. Unfortunately there really isn't any way you can activate this T60 only the previous owner on their DirecTV account. The only thing you can really use it for is parts.


So the ones that there selling on Ebay that says they have lifetime service is just on the accountThe T60 i bought off Ebay said it had lifetime 
service and when you pull up system info it say lifetime service.

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

BB540C2 said:


> So the ones that there selling on Ebay that says they have lifetime service is just on the accountThe T60 i bought off Ebay said it had lifetime
> service and when you pull up system info it say lifetime service.
> 
> Thanks,
> Carl


That's right. The seller misled you. You bought a parts Tivo.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Even if it had lifetime service all you're saving is dvr fee each month, you would have still paid for satellite service no matter what.


----------



## direfan (Jun 28, 2002)

I have an HDVR2 that I bought a couple of years back off ebay. I never activated it. Does that mean that I am now out of luck and will never be able to activate it? 

D


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

direfan said:


> I have an HDVR2 that I bought a couple of years back off ebay. I never activated it. Does that mean that I am now out of luck and will never be able to activate it?
> 
> D


Afraid so.


----------



## jasbro (Mar 16, 2003)

What is an RID# ? I have 2 R10s. In system info it shows IRD Model, IRD Serial #, and IRD Reciever #; but no mention of RID. Could it be that the OP just reversed the letters? Do all R10s qualify to be activated? I also have 2 brand new R10s that are still unboxed. I bought 4 at Best Buy at the same time when I heard that DTV was going to stop making them. I only activated 2; and I am saving the other 2 in case of a failure with the ones I am using now. Do you think I will be able to activate them in the future, if needed?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

No, its Receiver ID#, RID for short. Check inside the access card compartment of your R10's. Yes with R10's having a RID # they will be able to be activated.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The "Receiver #" is the RID.


----------

